# Solved: Trouble Installing Windows 98 -- CD Driver



## msutto (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to install Windows 98 on a new HDD I just purchased, but right from the start I am having trouble with the CD driver. If it helps I have a 1-year-old Dell Inspiron 531s and I believe the DVD/CD drive is an LG GSA-H73N.

I have my Windows 98 CD in the drive and set the BIOS to boot from CD. From there it brings me to the Win98 startup menu where I have the options to 1) Start setup from CD-ROM 2) Start computer with CD-ROM support and 3) Start computer without CD-ROM support. I've tried to pick option 1 and 2 and both times it tries to search for the CD driver "OEMCD001." Each time it doesn't find the driver, it aborts the installation, and brings me to the "A:\>" command prompt under a message that says:

_Device driver not found: 'OEMCD001'.
No valid CDROM device drvers selected

The Windows 98 Setup files were not found._​
Now it is my understanding that "OEMCD001" is a generic name for the required CD driver (which I don't have). How do I go about acquiring the proper driver and how do I install it on my machine so my computer can recognize the Win98 setup files?

Thanks,
Michael S.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have a SATA CD/DVD drive?
If so,windows 98 is not going to detect it.
You might check the bios setup and see if the sata controller
can be set to IDE.
May or may not work.


----------



## msutto (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, it's all SATA. I just checked the SATA controller my only options are 1) Disabled 2) SATA-1 and 3) SATA-1+2. Other than that all I see is something called "RAID Enabled." No IDE I'm afraid. Darn, that would've been too easy I guess.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

If your motherboard has an IDE port, which most do, you could try a SATA to IDE Adapter. Not my first choice for a solution but it should work.


----------



## msutto (Dec 21, 2007)

Unfortunately I only have SATA ports on my motherboard. Is it possible to fix this problem without having to add any additional hardware?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Not that I know of.
Windows 98 won't detect a sata hard drive either.


----------



## msutto (Dec 21, 2007)

Alright, so then if I need to add hardware I'd better get this straight. My motherboard doesn't have an IDE connector, but I do have two open PCI slots. I have heard that I can buy a IDE controller card. If I used an IDE controller card and had an adapter attached to my ribbon cable and my SATA DVD drive, would it work? Or do I need to use an IDE CD/DVD drive as well?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I haven't tried the IDE to sata converters my self.
I know if you get a IDE controller card and IDE drives,
it should work.
You could probably run 2 operating systems that way.
Run windows 98 from IDE and XP or something from sata.
There should be a setting in the BIOS to boot from addon
controllers.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

if the computer is a year old..you will probalbly run into to more compatibility than just the hard drive you can slip stream in the sata driver possible ...graphics etc is another issue

Xp can be had cheap on the internet nowdays


----------

